# Schaum auf dem Wasser



## Staubfinger (16. Okt. 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

vieleicht hat jemand von euch ein Idee. Unzwar habe ich die ganze Zeit Schaum auf dem Wasser, obwohl die Wasserwerte in Ortnung sind. Wie kann das sein oder wodurch ?

Kann das an meinem Wasserfall liegen ?


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Okt. 2014)

Die Ursache sind Phosphate und Eiweißverbindungen, die durch das Futter usw. eingetragen werden. 
Dazu kommt noch dein Wasserfall, hierbei wird meist recht viel Luft mitgerissen, die dann das Wasser zum Schäumen bringt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Okt. 2014)

Abhilfe: Der Eiweißabschäumer. 
Versuch den Schaum am Bachlauf in ein Sammelbecken zu leiten und von dort in den Kompost.


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

Wie soll sowas aussehen ?


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe mir mal bei google angesehen wie man einen Eiweißabschäumer selber baut. Ich verstehe es bloß nicht. Hat jemand von euch schonmal einen gebaut ? Wenn ja kann mir einer das ganze erklären ? oder gibt es eine ordentliche Zeichnung die man versteht?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Okt. 2014)

Einfach mal im Forum suchen..


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

danke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Okt. 2014)

Hab selbst gerade mal gesucht, ist wirklich wenig. 

Im großen und ganzen reicht ein Teichbelufter und ein Luftheberrohr (dazu findest Du viel) 

Du bläßt unten die Luft ein und dann wird das Wasser aufgeschäumt. oben am T-Stück des Lufthebers sammelt sich der schaum, den Du in einen Eimer oder so ableiten kannst.


----------



## rollikoi (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

hab  mir nach Plänen von "hoffisoft" hier im Forum einen Eiweißabschäumer gebaut. Das Gerät steht in der Filterkammer und die Materialkosten beliefen sich auf ca. 20€. Betrieben wird er mit der Luftpumpe Hailea (AquaForte) V-20.
Er leistet nun schon im zweiten Jahr effiziente Dienste

LG Bernd


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

ok das verstehe ich ja. aber wie kann man so etwas selber bauen ? das ist ja das interessante, auf was muss ich achten?


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab  mir nach Plänen von "hoffisoft" hier im Forum einen Eiweißabschäumer gebaut. Das Gerät steht in der Filterkammer und kostete zusammen mit der Luftpumpe Hailea (AquaForte) V-20 ca. 50€.
> Er leistet nun schon im zweiten Jahr effiziente Dienste
> ...



Das würde ich gerne mal von innen sehen und montiert am Filter


----------



## rollikoi (17. Okt. 2014)

Ein Foto vom Betrieb des Abschäumers hab ich gerade keins zur Hand liefere es aber nach wenn ich kann.
Vom Innenleben gibt's kein Bild, da hängen nur vier runde Belüfterkugeln drin und das war es auch schon.
Das Gehäuse besteht aus 110 Abflußrohr einer Reduzierung 110 auf 50, ein Stück 50er Rohr, ein 50er Bogen 87° und wieder ein Stück 50er Rohr.
Die Rohrlängen kann man individuell ausrichten auf den jeweiligen Filter.
Bei Inbetriebahme muss man evtl. noch etwas die Einbauhöhe regulieren damit auch nur Schaum gefördert wird und kein Wasser.

LG Bernd


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

muss der den bis zum Filter boden gehen oder ist das egal ? Also wie weit muss das Rohr in den Filter gehen ?


----------



## rollikoi (17. Okt. 2014)

Zwischen Rohr und Boden sollte schon etwas Raum sein zwecks Wasseraustausch.

LG Bernd


----------



## Staubfinger (17. Okt. 2014)

Das ist mal ein Bild von meinem Problem


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2014)

Vieleicht reicht es an der Problemzone ein Feinmaschiges Netz zu legen und ab und an in den Kompost zu geben. 

Bei mir hatte sich das Problem erledigt, nachdem ich genug Schaum abgesammelt hatte.


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Ok also du meinst einfach den Schaum einsammeln hehe


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Okt. 2014)

Ja.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2014)

Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel helfen auch, um das Eiweiß aus dem Wasser zuholen.
Seit wann läuft denn dein Teich? Anfangs hatte ich auch Schaum auf dem Wasser, hat sich aber recht schnell eingepegelt.


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Der läuft jetzt seit ca. 8 Wochen denke ich. Wasserwechsel hatte ich vor kurzem öfters gemacht weil die Wasserwerte nicht stimmten. Da war der Schaum trotzdem.


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2014)

Na also, dann gib dem System seine Zeit sich einzupendeln. Danach sollte der Schaum fast verschwunden sein.


----------

